# Web designer wanted...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The saga continues :-/

Suffice to say, the TT Owners Club NEEDS the help of anyone who is into web design.

We are "still" trying to get our website launched and rather than pay out membership money, we would rather ask for a volunteer...

We are looking for not just someone who can put together a web page, but someone who can make it sing and dance 

So does anyone fancy volunteering? Please


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

Just to confirm, for all you budding designers!

We already have a content management system that will enable all the committee members of the TTOC to update thier parts of the site. 
We've also agreed upon a site map (structured layout) that can be found here - http://www.elsmore.net/vNews/5E98EF54852F7DE180256DC900467758?opendocument.

What the TTOC needs now is someone to come up with a graphic design for the look and feel of the site. It doesn't have to be a full site, just a *single* page showing where the various parts of the site will live. A HTML page is fine, as is a single (large) jpg or Coreldraw etc image.

The design will need to include the following items:

A Menu (visible throughout)
Some sort of header/footer/logo area etc
An area for the page contents.

For instance, with regard to this forum, it's mainly black with a logo in the top left followed by a menu surrounded by nice graphics. Below that is the forum itself, which changes depending where you are. Thats the sort of design we need.

Remember - any submissions will be useful! You wouldn't believe how bad my design skills are......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone interested?

They can have their "Site designed by..." on the bottom of the template  ;D

Send me an email to [email protected] if interested.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I thought Kev Powell was into this sort of thing and was helping out???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He is into this sort of thing. He is also V busy this side of Christmas... 



> I thought Kev Powell was into this sort of thing and was helping out???


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I thought Kev Powell was into this sort of thing and was helping out???


Unfortunately i have had to pull out from this as i cannot put my 100% attention into it due to a severly increased work load.  :-[

I am however helping in other ways, so watch this space.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

I am a IT Reruitment Consultant with Development being my specialist area

If you can not find anybody and have to go down the road off paying for someone give me a shout

07789 657022


----------

